

Auctomatic's Collison Brothers now part of the Irish High School Curriculum - Harj
http://transatlanticitinerant.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/dsc03271.jpg
pay particular attention to the photograph (not sketch) of patrick in the top right. we've managed to get him to stop wearing that labcoat but that evil grin still remains.
======
Harj
btw that is actually a genuine artists impression of patrick. thankfully we've
got him to stop wearing that lab coat around the apartment but he still sports
that evil grin from time to time.

~~~
pc
Apparently I sat the Leaving Cert exam (there's even a question on when),
which is kinda odd, since I never did. Is dropping out really so unacceptable?

Well, at least they got the clothing right.

------
pg
Hmm. Apparently "Y Combinator" is translated as "Y-Combinator" in Gaelic. Who
knew?

------
jey
That's awesome. Is there an English translation available?

~~~
barrettcolin
My Irish is a bit rusty, but I think this is the gist of it:

"...is Patrick Collison from County Tipperary who won the top prize at the
Young Scientist Competition in 2005. Even though he was only in transition
year in Colaiste Chaladh an Treoigh in Limerick at the time, he did the
Leaving Cert the year after that and did so well that he obtained a university
place for himself in the USA.

But when he came home on his Christmas holidays he decided to set up a company
with his brother John - and he suspended his university course. They rented
offices in Limerick and started work on developing software - business tools
for people selling items on the internet site 'eBay'.

They failed to get investment from any company in Ireland, unfortunately, but
the American company 'Y-Combinator' came to their aid - and put them in
contact with two men in England who had developed a similar product. The two
companies merged under the name Auctomatic.com. They continued developing the
products and are doing so well that it looks like Patrick will not ever return
to university!

Patrick is only 18 years old (soon?) and John is 16."

------
JMiao
Is it me, or does the microscope look like a Mr. Coffee?

------
SwellJoe
That's awesome. I wish I was a cartoon character.

